# 1 in 3 Multivitamins Don?t Have Nutrients Claimed On Label



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

1 in 3 Multivitamins Don’t Have Nutrients Claimed On Label Many contain too much or too little of the ingredients listed, new report finds A new review of popular multivitamins found that almost a third did not contain the amount of nutrients claimed in their labels. After testing 60 multivitamins, researchers at ConsumerLab.com discovered that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

